# My Crawfish Pie



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

My Crawfish Pie

1&1/2 sticks butter
About 1/2 cup chopped green onions 
About 1/2 cup chopped parsley 
3 heaping T spoons flour
3 T Cooking Sherry 
1 cup half n half
1 cup heavy cream
1lb crawfish tails
Salt and pepper to taste
9â€ deep dish pie crust

Pre-cook the pie crust and set aside. SautÃ© the crawfish the crawfish tails in the half stick of butter then use a slotted spoon to scoop em out of the pan and set em aside. Discard the leftover fat and butter. Melt the other stick of butter and sautÃ© the onions and parsley until soft. Stir in your flour and make sure there are no lumps. Now stir in your half n half and cream. When this all thickens up fold in the crawfish tails and sherry. Salt and pepper to taste. Or use some creole seasoning to taste. Pour all of this into your previously cooked pie crust. Bake at 350 for about 20 minutes. Itâ€™ll be super rich, but youâ€™ll love it!


----------



## rancher (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks good and will be trying soon. Can you substitute shrimp for the crawfish? Would love to know. Thanks again :cheers:


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks good, make me hungry. 
Are the T measurements teaspoons or tablespoons?


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

T=tablespoon
t= teaspoon



sleepersilverado said:


> Looks good, make me hungry.
> Are the T measurements teaspoons or tablespoons?


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

texcajun said:


> T=tablespoon
> 
> t= teaspoon


That is what I figured. Thanks for confirming, learned something today.


----------

